# Tritium watches



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 10, 2006)

Whats a good tritium watch that can be had for under $800.00. It could be way cheaper, I just dont want to spend more than that.


----------



## Lee1959 (Feb 10, 2006)

Luminox has a lot of different models, I am sure they will have one you like and most of the prices are well under $800. 

http://www.luminoxwatchstore.com/html/luminox_catalog.html

I rather like the new steel series.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Lee!


----------



## fluorescent (Feb 10, 2006)

check out the Marathon T-SAR or G-SAR


----------



## bruner (Feb 10, 2006)

fluorescent,

Off topic, but do you think your avitar is "crab man" from the TV show "My Name Is Erl"?

Just wondering...

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 10, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Whats a good tritium watch that can be had for under $800.00. It could be way cheaper, I just dont want to spend more than that.



$800? Tell ya what.......... give me $500 and I'll give you my phone number and you can call me whenever you want the time. Seriously, I've used a Luminox for a few years now and love it. My wrists are very small, so I went with the ladies version.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 10, 2006)

*Off topic, but do you think your avitar is "crab man" from the TV show "My Name Is Erl"?*


I think thats a Wayans. He had that avatar before crabman ever came along, however, I love that dang show! 

Heres crabman:







Wayans brothers, I think the avatar is of Marlon (on the right):


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 10, 2006)

:hahaha:


this_is_nascar said:



> My wrists are very small, so I went with the ladies version.




Welcome back TIN. I put that figure so people wouldnt show me $2000 watches. $800 is the most I would ever spend on a good watch.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 10, 2006)

Does the Luminox use trit? Or something brighter, the luminox website says:

_Each watch employs tiny self-powered micro gas lights developed by the world leader in the luminous compound industry. These micro gas lights (borosilicate glass capsules) are installed into the hands, hour markers, and when necessary, bezels of our watches. Luminox watches need no external light source to "charge" the paint on the dial or hands in order to glow as do conventional luminous watches. Nor do they require a push of a button to light the dial as do watches with electro luminescence. The US military has long recognized the advantages of micro gas light sources and their use is specified in procurement specification MIL-W-6374F._

It also says, Glows 100 times better than other luminous watches... :huh2:


----------



## thesurefire (Feb 10, 2006)

Does anyone know of any tritium watchs with a titanium braclet? I'd love a tritium watch have problems EDC a watch case thats anything but cloth or titanium. TIA.


----------



## HighLight (Feb 10, 2006)

I wear a Luminox and its a great watch but if you want the best watch that uses self luminous tritium like the luminox then check out the Bell Watch's ..

http://www.ballwatch.com/Web_EN/collection_mainpage.aspx

Just click on a watch model and then click the night view to see what I mean.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, youre right, highlight!!

I like the fireman, its $799. The trit set up is nice in those watches.


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 10, 2006)

Thesurefire - there are Luminox and Traser brand watches that have titanium bracelets. I have a P6506 Traser on the way, with the titanium band, and when it gets here I'll be posting all about it..


----------



## thesurefire (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks ACMarina I'll check them out.

I'm going to have the second the G-SAR, I hear nothing but good things check it out:
http://www.countycomm.com/presar.htm


----------



## fluorescent (Feb 11, 2006)

okay the avatar is Rubberband Man from OfficeMax - he is now known as Crabman..
I have the P-6506 with a Ti bracelet. It's really nice and light. 
I know I've overused this picture in the forums here...
can you tell I'm a H3 fan?




and Rubberband Man


----------



## Lightbringer (Feb 11, 2006)

I just picked this watch up from lapolicegear..

http://www.lapolicegear.com/smweh3watiwn.html

titanium case, nylon band, tritium hands....$200...not bad at all


----------



## John N (Feb 11, 2006)

thesurefire said:


> Does anyone know of any tritium watchs with a titanium braclet? I'd love a tritium watch have problems EDC a watch case thats anything but cloth or titanium. TIA.



IIRC, the Luminox 3604 (blue face) and 3602 (black face) models have a titanium case, titanium band, tritium capsules and saphire window.

-john


----------



## John N (Feb 11, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Does the Luminox use trit? Or something brighter, the luminox website says:



Yes, the Luminox uses small capsules with tritium gas, like the Glo-Rings. 

My understanding is that it is fairly bright but there are some GID materials that actually are brighter at first (like SuperLumiNova) but of course, these GID materials lose their charge over time where the Luminox capsules (Traser "dots") do not.

Someone here reported that some of the Luminox watches actually have both which gives you the best of both worlds, but none of the watches I like are like this and it is hard to figure out which ones have this feature.

-john


----------



## bubbacatfish (Feb 11, 2006)

Another vote for the T-SAR, love mine & a fair bit under your price point.

Hand me down my walkin’ cane
Hand me down my hat
Hurry now and don’t be late
'Cause we ain’t got time to chat

Great song!!!


----------



## HighLight (Feb 11, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Yeah, youre right, highlight!!
> 
> I like the fireman, its $799. The trit set up is nice in those watches.



No prob. Wish I could afford one.


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

Marathon GSAR and TSAR (ones quartz, other is auto)


----------



## xochi (Feb 12, 2006)

I was intrigued by the smith and wesson watches but S&W seems to be putting their name on anything these days. I'm not saying they aren't good watches, just that lately I hesitate when I see the Smith & Wesson name.

Here is a watch I bet very few of you have seen:
http://www.rescuerwatch.com/index.html

My Father bought one about a month ago and so far he loves it. I'm not an expert but it appears to be very well made. Too bad they don't have a ti model.


----------



## swissbianco (Feb 12, 2006)

presonally i use the traser brand of swiss made watches since i first dicover them many years ago. use em any day and wear out by blacksmithing some of em. love them and the brightness of the traser dots is fantastic.


----------



## Morelite (Feb 12, 2006)

I just picked this one up from Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5084116267&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2006)

It has been my experience that the S&W watches use less tritium in their vials, so they are visibly dimmer.


----------



## xochi (Feb 12, 2006)

Morelite said:


> I just picked this one up from Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5084116267&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1



That's a beautiful watch. I wish I could tolerate wearing a watch 24/7 because I love the idea of autos and winders seem to defeat the purpose.


----------



## John N (Feb 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> It has been my experience that the S&W watches use less tritium in their vials, so they are visibly dimmer.



They also don't use saphire windows, so the window is much more prone to scratching. Of course with the Luminox, some do and some don't, so you still have to be careful.

-john


----------



## wquiles (Feb 12, 2006)

John N said:


> They also don't use saphire windows, so the window is much more prone to scratching. Of course with the Luminox, some do and some don't, so you still have to be careful.
> 
> -john


That is one thing I am finding as I am trying to buy a Traser/H3. At least the 6506 Titanium that I want "does" come with the Saphire glass 

Will


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll let you know when mine gets here..


----------



## LAPoliceGear (Feb 15, 2006)

Traser makes the Luminox brand. Luminox is just a name some guys came up with to put on Traser brand watches. Buy Traser. We have sold both and Luminox come back to us a lot... Traser does not.

I finally got an explanation for this recently. I thought all Traser/Luminox came from the same factory. This is not the case. Luminox buys the glowing tubes (tritium) from Traser, but uses several different factories to have the watches built. Luminox quality control is poor based on our experience (we get a lot of returns on them). Traser seems to have very good quality control.

Smith & Wesson watches are not as nice as Traser, but they do not come back to us for any problems so we like to sell them as well.

And the Marathon Tsar watch just plain kicks ***! 

Sean
LA Police Gear


----------



## John N (Feb 15, 2006)

Is there a Traser model with Ti case, band and saphire window? 

Thanks,

-john


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

The Traser H3 P 6506 is all Ti.


----------



## mountaineer (Feb 15, 2006)

LAPoliceGear said:


> And the Marathon Tsar watch just plain kicks ***!
> 
> Sean
> LA Police Gear


 
I can verify that ! I bought my TSAR from LA Policegear 9 months ago and I love it . I belive it is the best built tritium watch made .





I have a Luminox (still) it has been to the shop for repair 4 times and it is only 5 years old . It keeps time very well but the glass and bezel ring are not that good . I finily had the crystal replaced with a saphire glass after busting the third mineral glass one by a privit watch repair shop . I only use it for a beater since buying the TSAR . 
LA Policegear had the best price on the TSAR anywhere that sold them at the time I bought it .

Kenny


----------



## xochi (Feb 15, 2006)

I read pretty much the same stuff about luminox watches when I researched tritium watches last year. Lot's of complaints about them breaking. 

I have looked at a traser up close and it felt like quality all the way!


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 15, 2006)

Get your TSAR and GSAR from Broadarrow.net, the forum for all military watch geeks


----------



## John N (Feb 16, 2006)

Hmm. Looking a lapolicegear's site, they show the 6506 with a nylon braclet and a carbon fiber dial - not all Ti like the one in your pic...

-john



[email protected] said:


> The Traser H3 P 6506 is all Ti.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2006)

I didn't look at LA Policegear's site


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, there's other places to get them. I have mine coming from the UK..

It's not Ti, but I've been to depth with my Luminox and it hasn't failed me yet. Just keeps on tickin'..


----------



## xochi (Feb 16, 2006)

Of these three brands (traser, luminox, S&W), are the titanium models solid or plated?


----------



## AngelEyes (Feb 16, 2006)

Is there a Tracer with dual time (GMT), chorono and a bezel?


----------



## KingSmono (Feb 16, 2006)

I got a Luminox 3210 for Christmas, and I've gotta say, I'm VERY impressed!!! The tritium tubes are so bright... any brighter, and it'd almost be too distracting in the dark.

http://www.jomashop.com/luminox-3210.html

-Allen


----------



## John N (Feb 16, 2006)

Is there a Traser brand version of the all-Ti ladies Luminox 7602?

Thanks,

-john


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2006)

xochi said:


> Of these three brands (traser, luminox, S&W), are the titanium models solid or plated?



AFAIK they are solid.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 16, 2006)

Feel free to continue the discussion, but I now have on my wrist a Luminox 3602 . It is solid Titanium, it says it on the back of the watch. (Band and bezel) It is LIGHT!! And the Trit is BRIGHT! 

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 16, 2006)

PS: Now I need a Mclux PD Ti to match my Ti watch... :naughty: 

You listening Don???


----------



## wquiles (Feb 16, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Feel free to continue the discussion, but I now have on my wrist a Luminox 3602 . It is solid Titanium, it says it on the back of the watch. (Band and bezel) It is LIGHT!! And the Trit is BRIGHT!
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!


For a while I was "almost" getting the Tracer 6506 (Commander, also in Ti), but I have now seen plenty of used watched on Ebay that use the carbon fiber outer bezel ring and it is VERY weak and gets eaten away fairly easily. So if I buy one, it will be like yours, with a Saphire glass and with the aluminum bezel used in the Ti watches such as yours 

Will


----------



## John N (Feb 16, 2006)

wquiles said:


> For a while I was "almost" getting the Tracer 6506 (Commander, also in Ti), but I have now seen plenty of used watched on Ebay that use the carbon fiber outer bezel ring and it is VERY weak and gets eaten away fairly easily. So if I buy one, it will be like yours, with a Saphire glass and with the aluminum bezel used in the Ti watches such as yours
> 
> Will



Yah, it sounds like there is the Traser 6506 Commander AND the Traser 6506 Commander 100. The former appears to have the carbon fibre bezel and the latter appears to have a titanium bezel. I think if I were to get one I'd be interested in the latter. Thanks [email protected] for calling this model to my attention - it sounds like a better way to go than the Luminox I was looking at...

-john


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 16, 2006)

If you watch you can generally find them with both bezels..


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Feb 17, 2006)

Well I've had both Marathon and Luminox (I don't sell either) and I can tell you Luminox is better.
I bought two watches manufactured in 05. Luminox had a tighter bezel, did not get scratches on the bezel (as the Marathon did the first day), and it was NOTICEABLY brighter than the Marathon. I was wary of buying Luminox after reading mixed reviews, but no longer. I love this watch. I sold the Marathon.


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 21, 2006)

Darn you guys have me looking at watches now!!! I want a Luminox #910 $430

Mac


http://www.gemday.com/pic2/910-feature.jpg


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 21, 2006)

I found it for $299 so I ordered it..........Next Day Delivery


Mac


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 21, 2006)

Good price!! Where'd you find it?


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 21, 2006)

ACMarina said:


> Good price!! Where'd you find it?




I researched price for about a half hour and the cheapest I found was $440 with a free knife. The I stumbled across Bargain Outfitters and they had it for $299!

Mac


----------



## John N (Feb 21, 2006)

Anyone know what it takes to adjust one of the Luminox metal bands? I ordered one of the ladies Ti watches for my wife's birthday, and am hoping I can adjust the band myself.

Thanks,

-john


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2006)

You need a watch band adjuster for that, like this:






A very fine punch might do the job as well, but another option is to go to a watchshop, most of the time they will do it for free.


----------



## John N (Feb 21, 2006)

I guess I'll got to a watch shop. I guess I'll just have to estimate how many links to remove by comparing to one of her other watches. I'm trying to get it sized prior to giving it to her...

Thanks, [email protected]

-john


----------



## John N (Feb 24, 2006)

John N said:


> I ordered one of the ladies Ti watches for my wife's birthday, and



Well, only a data point of one, but..

The watch didn't function out of the box - you can see the second hand go back and forth a bit as if it is hung up.

I'm returning it for a refund.

-john


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 6, 2006)

[email protected],

Thanks for your information here. It helped me find a new favorite watch.


----------



## jar3ds (Oct 8, 2006)

i want a good digital Ti Watch


----------



## SlotCAR (Oct 9, 2006)

jar3ds said:


> i want a good digital Ti Watch


 
Casio Protrek Triple Sensor Pathfinder PAW1200T-7V


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 9, 2006)

jar3ds said:


> i want a good digital Ti Watch


LOL, the thread is for Tritium watches. But I knocked out 2 birds with one stone, a Ti Luminox, Love it!







But I have also acquired a GSAR by Marathon.....


----------



## cy (Oct 10, 2006)

TSAR in action... ti PD in glove


----------



## guntotin_fool (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.countycomm.com/Watches.htm

good people good prices and they used to have a CPF discount not sure if it still applies


----------



## DieselDave (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't think there's a general CPF discount except for specific items on the CPF page. If you want the GSAR you have to go there or e-bay and for the TSAR you have to go there or LAPoliceGear. I like both places.


----------



## rik (Oct 12, 2006)

Thought I ought to weigh in here. I know that it's a little out of the budget range, but I wear a KHS Shadow Blue MkII.





(image is a link to flickr page, as per flickr AUP).

In the top brass lump in the bezel, there is a green tritium vial.

When I bought this, it was the only blue tritium watch on the market, and it still looks something special, since it's blue, with black PVD metal strap. However, now they package this same watch in silver coloured housing (didn't pay attention to whether it was titanium or not), and add another 100 bucks to the price. I prefer mine 

For reference, the tritium doesn't usually glow quite that brightly. That's a 15 second exposure in a dark room (view the image large from the flickr site and count the seconds, if you want), which I hit with my surefire for 2 seconds to properly expose the face. That way, both the face and the tritium lights are visible in the final image. The awful looking face is due to me putting a PDA screen protector over the front, to avoid me scratching the face. When lit obliquely, the screen protector looks awful. Ah well. It's on its second pda protector now, which shows how good the idea is.


----------



## officewalker (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Tritium watches Panerai, Ball Luminox*

Ok. This is great. these are the facts as I have figured them out. Follow along. InSync Watch magazine did a big test of Lume watches this month. Brightest watch was Panerai but it only lasted 3 hours. (and $5,000) Longest brightness was Ball who beat all other Tritium tubed watches by a mile. Really beat Luminox.

A few weeks back I heard Ball was going to start selling watches with 100 Millicuries of Tritium. I was told on another site this was illegal as only 25 MC was legal in America. But was assured by Jerry at Ball Watch www.ballwatchusa.com that they had obtained a license for same.

I called them yesterday and they confirmed these high millicure watches are now in stock!

Now the decision. Buy a Fireman for under 800 that has 25 millicure or step up to the Moonglow or one of the others at 1200. 

I asked the other day about dial markings as I thought T25 was the only legal marking but Jerry at Ball said the new ones just say "t". Is this right? I asked on here but no one seemed to know. 

If I could figure out how to post a picture I would.



I walk, I ride, I read


----------



## John N (Oct 13, 2006)

Are all the Ball watches going to be brighter now, or just certain models? How do you specify if you wanted the brighter version?

Thanks,

-john


----------



## officewalker (Oct 13, 2006)

I called and talked to another guy at Ball HQ named Dan. He said only 4 models are in. The moonglow and three others. He is going to send me some literature.

He would not sell me a watch. (He said I had to go to an authorized reseller and referred me to the website)

All he would say is that is WAY brighter. I think he is the major domo there. I will try to get Jerry on the phone on Monday. He was more helpful.

I found a picture at another website of it. But still cannot figure out how to post a picture on here.



I Walk, I ride, I read.


----------



## JNewell (Oct 14, 2006)

Is there a price on these? I believe the website when it says they're brighter, but if you shop around you can find Marathon or H3 navigator-style watches for ~$150, which I'm guessing is 1/10th or less of the price of one of the Balls?


----------



## officewalker (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes. However, old chap, those watches are a totally different ball game. I found teh Marathon automatic with rubber bracelet for 675. The Ball Fireman is 799 and has a steel bracelet. And the Ball is much higher quality and brighter lumes.

Ball does not offer a quartz watch in America, so it might be most difficult to compare.

Don't get me wrong. I like marathon. But Ball is a luxury-sport watch.

I think I am going to go with one of Ball's new high-lume watches at about 1200 instead of the lower lume Fireman at 799 though.

If only I could afford a Panerai. And if only Panerai used Tritium gas tubes.


I walk, I ride, I read


----------



## John N (Oct 14, 2006)

In addition to the general quality and quality of the movement, $150 watches don't typically have a saphire crystal and this makes a huge difference in durability.

The crystal on my previous watch looked like it had been through a war zone with all the scratches on it. My current watch has a saphire crystal and has taken 15+ years of abuse and looks brand new. 

Needless to say, a saphire crystal is now a requirement on any new watch I get...

-john


----------



## officewalker (Oct 14, 2006)

Good point. I read where a sapphire glass only costs about 7 dollars or so. Makes one wonder why all watches do not use it. Makes me think about whether or not plastic vs. sapphire would affect, hinder or help the luminosity.


I walk, I ride, I read


----------

